# a plan do it again



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

okay so this may not be as cheap as other ppl's quotes but thought I'd post up my insurance quote comparison:

saturday - buy gtr33
sat morning - phoned admiral. Bear in mind I had insured with them on a gtst for the year before.
previous quote their online system gave me and I quoted back to them:
TPFT
10month bonus accel system
£500 excess
3points (sp30)
£900
phoned em up and gave em my reference - they told me that quote was invalid, recalc'd it and them came up with the figure of £1,986 ?!?!

so ran with that insurance policy as needed to get car home and aplan were closed at wkend unfortunately, got back home, coupla days later phoned a-plan

fully comp
4 monthly payments
£500 excess (expensive I know but makes me behave)
3points
=£1,088

A PLAN INSURANCE:
0845 0711234

know who I'll be re-insuring with in 08


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

So were are the pics then????:chuckle:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

hi Andy
forgot to fetch cable in to work today so cant upload em off me phone (left cable in the gtr and am in the other car at work today doh!) - will get em online tomorrow
I'll be up in the toon at end of month so will be sure to catch up with yer then mate


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

I assume it's a R33???? What colour?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

pm'd yer mate

oh its midnight purple by the way and yes - R33


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

You did it ....

Get those pics up mate  

In terms of insurance, have you tried MCE ?

They beat A plan, Flux, and almost eveybody else for me (but then I'm an old fart) :chuckle:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

hey Ian well Aplan beat Admiral by 900quid so as far as I'm concerned they get my vote and will do next year


----------

